# Commercial Photography



## art-vision (May 28, 2009)

Photography is an art and among the most satisfying hobby for many. And there are many 
nice websites where you can display what you have got. You can exhibit your wares, the 
samples of your photographic acumen there. Apart from from a hobby point of view, for 
many, it is the lure of good money that draws them to this art. Commercial photography 
is a lucrative field. And if you get regular assignments, it means a continual flow of 
money, apart from the creative satisfaction you derive from it.

Photography, being an art is more of a relaxation and a fun activity rather than a 
nine-to-five job. It is something you do to enjoy anyway, so it is not 'work' but fun. 
However, if you wish to take up photography seriously as a profession, more specifically, 
laying your foundation in commercial photography, you may have to do a little better than 
that. You will need to get acquainted with some technical fine points of photography as 
well as also learn to get clients and keep them happy.


----------

